# equinoccio: pronunciación



## laJardinera

Pensaba que, en la palabra equinoccio, se pronuncia cada una de la letra c con un sonido diferente (similar a "x"), pero acabo de ver un video en que la gente, supuestamente hispanohablantes nativos, lo pronunciaban como si solo tuviera una c... ¿Será una variación regional, o qué?

Gracias.


----------



## canceriano22

La pronunciación es como anotas, como si hubiera una "x" en vez de las dos "c". Lo otro es simplemente un vicio de pronunciación, como cuando dicen "cabania" en vez de "cabaña", por hablar de la "ñ".


----------



## Pixidio

Se pronuncian las dos c, y cada una suena diferente. Esperá a los entendidos para los símbolos fonéticos. 
Puede ser por varias causas, una de ellas es que sea un regionalismo. Aunque también puede ser por vagancia al hablar o por desconocimiento. Sea como sea, está mal.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Es posible que la primera *c* resulte más suave si no seseas. Por aquí no se parece a una equis en absoluto (eso pronunciándolo bien, pero la verdad es que estoy mucho más acostumbrada a escuchar equinocio que otra cosa).


----------



## lenni22

En el habla popular de muchas regiones de Hispanoamérica se omite el sonido de una "c" al final de la sílaba (en la coda). Por ejemplo, "dotor" por "doctor", o "coletivo" por "colectivo". Sin embargo, yo nunca escuché que alguien diga "equinocio", justamente porque no es una palabra muy frecuente en la lengua coloquial, aunque si es pronunciada por un hablante que omite estos sonidos, seguramente la pronunciará así.

De todas formas, en la norma culta se dice "equinoccio".


----------



## laJardinera

canceriano22 said:


> un vicio de pronunciación, como cuando dicen "cabania" en vez de "cabaña".



¡Ay, no sabía que había ninguna diferencia entre "ni+vocal" (si no lleva tilde) y "ñ+vocal"! ¿Cómo es?


----------



## canceriano22

laJardinera said:


> ¡Ay, no sabía que había ninguna diferencia entre "ni+vocal" (si no lleva tilde) y "ñ+vocal"! ¿Cómo es?



Por supuesto que es distinto, la "ñ" española se pronuncia como la "gn" italiana o la "nh" portuguesa. Todo lo contrario a lo que sucede con una "n". Por ejemplo, si de pronunciación se trata: Bologna = Boloña, distinto a Bolonia.


----------



## laJardinera

canceriano22 said:


> Por supuesto que es distinto, la "ñ" española se pronuncia como la "gn" italiana o la "nh" portuguesa. Todo lo contrario a lo que sucede con una "n". Por ejemplo, si de pronunciación se trata: Bologna = Boloña, distinto a Bolonia.



¡Y yo que estaba orgullosa de mi acento tan poco gringo! Lo peor de todo es que todavía no le sigo... Conoce usted, u otro forero, un buen sitio donde pueda oír este fenómeno (como un diccionario con audio) o leer sobre él? ¿Es algo que se nota hasta en el habla rápido? ¿Están de acuerdo los otros foreros con canceriano22?

(Por cierto, vi en el DPD que ambos Boloña y Bolonia son variantes válidas...)


----------



## lenni22

Espero que salgan bien los simbolitos. A grandes rasgos las diferencias son:

baño /βaɲo/ lleva una consonante palatal nasal sonora.
Vania /βanja/ lleva una consonante alveolar o post-alveolar nasal sonora seguida de un diptongo
nexo /nekʂo/ en el habla española.
nexo /nekso/ en el habla americana.
dicción /ðikθjon/ en el habla española.
dicción /ðiksjon/ en el habla americana.

No pretendo hacer un tratado sobre estas diferencias, pero sin hilar fino, para aquellos que conocen el AFI quizás esto los ayude a comprender las diferencias de pronunciación.
Aclaración: no estoy dando la única pronunciación posible para cada una de estas palabras, y menos aún para toda América o para toda España.


----------



## Lurrezko

laJardinera said:


> ¡Y yo que estaba orgullosa de mi acento tan poco gringo! Lo peor de todo es que todavía no le sigo... Conoce usted, u otro forero, un buen sitio donde pueda oír este fenómeno (como un diccionario con audio) o leer sobre él? ¿Es algo que se nota hasta en el habla rápido? ¿Están de acuerdo los otros foreros con canceriano22?
> 
> (Por cierto, vi en el DPD que ambos Boloña y Bolonia son variantes válidas...)



En esta página encontrarás un montón de palabras pronunciadas por nativos.

Saludos


----------



## sergio11

laJardinera said:


> ¡Ay, no sabía que había ninguna diferencia entre "ni+vocal" (si no lleva tilde) y "ñ+vocal"! ¿Cómo es?


Me imagino que debe haberse tratado en algún otro hilo, pero en este momento no encuentro ninguno. Para simplificar, cuando pronuncias "ni" usas la punta de la lengua contra los dientes o el borde anterior del paladar, mientras que la "ñ" se pronuncia con toda la lengua pegada al paladar. 
_(Corremos el peligro de que nos borren estos postings por no corresponder al tema original del hilo.)_


----------



## Erreconerre

laJardinera said:


> Pensaba que, en la palabra equinoccio, se pronuncia cada una de la letra c con un sonido diferente (similar a "x"), pero acabo de ver un video en que la gente, supuestamente hispanohablantes nativos, lo pronunciaban como si solo tuviera una c... ¿Será una variación regional, o qué?
> 
> Gracias.




Se pronuncia equinoccio (*equinoc cio)* puesto que así se escribe.

Quien pronuncia de otro modo no se apega a las reglas de la prosodia. Pero ése es otro asunto.


----------



## chamyto

La pronunciación cuidada de esa palabra sería "ekinókzio" , pero yo creo que se oye mucho más "ekinózio"


----------



## Vampiro

"Equinoccio" por acá se pronuncia bien.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

chamyto said:


> La pronunciación cuidada de esa palabra sería "ekinókzio" , pero yo creo que se oye mucho más "ekinózio"



Por aquí nadie dice "ekinózio", sino equi noc cio.


----------



## Pixidio

chamyto said:


> La pronunciación cuidada de esa palabra sería "ekinókzio" , pero yo creo que se oye mucho más "ekinózio"



Debe ser un modismo de La Península. Aca, Argentina, eso no se oye.


----------



## Grux

Erreconerre said:


> Por aquí nadie dice "ekinózio", sino equi noc cio.


Cuando dices "equi noc cio" supongo que te refieres a "eki nok sio", verdad?. La c es ambigua ya que se puede pronunciar de distintas formas. (Para este hilo vendría muy bien saber escribir símbolos fonéticos, pero lamentablemente no sé).

Eso explicaría lo que han dicho de que en algunos sitios se pronuncia como con X, ya que "ekinoksio" es practicamente lo mismo que "ekinoxio". En España jamás lo he oído pronunciar así, pero es que, salvo en algunas regiones, por aquí no pronunciamos la c seguida de vocal como si fuera una s, sino del mismo modo que pronunciamos la z (como la th inglesa en "thing") y entonces parece demasiado forzado decir "ekinokzio". 

Lo que yo suelo oir es algo así como "equinozio", a veces quizá alargando un poco el sonido de la z (equinoz-zio), o incluso en acento regional extremeño la primera c se cambia por una muy ligera h aspirada (ekinohzio).


----------



## _SantiWR_

laJardinera said:


> Pensaba que, en la palabra equinoccio, se pronuncia cada una de la letra c con un sonido diferente (similar a "x"), pero acabo de ver un video en que la gente, supuestamente hispanohablantes nativos, lo pronunciaban como si solo tuviera una c... ¿Será una variación regional, o qué?
> 
> Gracias.



En España existen varias pronunciaciones, bueno, de hecho podemos decir que todas las posibles pronunciaciones existen en España, incluida la que tú oíste:

e-qui-nok-θio
e-qui-noh-θio
e-qui-no-θio
*e-qui-no-sio*
e-qui-noh-sio
e-qui-nok-sio

Santiago.


----------



## Erreconerre

Grux said:


> Cuando dices "equi noc cio" supongo que te refieres a "eki nok sio", verdad?. La c es ambigua ya que se puede pronunciar de distintas formas. (Para este hilo vendría muy bien saber escribir símbolos fonéticos, pero lamentablemente no sé).
> 
> Eso explicaría lo que han dicho de que en algunos sitios se pronuncia como con X, ya que "ekinoksio" es practicamente lo mismo que "ekinoxio". En España jamás lo he oído pronunciar así, pero es que, salvo en algunas regiones, por aquí no pronunciamos la c seguida de vocal como si fuera una s, sino del mismo modo que pronunciamos la z (como la th inglesa en "thing") y entonces parece demasiado forzado decir "ekinokzio".
> 
> Lo que yo suelo oir es algo así como "equinozio", a veces quizá alargando un poco el sonido de la z (equinoz-zio), o incluso en acento regional extremeño la primera c se cambia por una muy ligera h aspirada (ekinohzio).



Si pronuncias "ekinozio" simplemente no pronuncias una ce. Hay mucha diferencia entre pronunciar "ekinoczio" o "equinoccio" y pronunciar "ekinozio o equinocio". 

Supongo que hay muchas formas de pronunciar la ce y la zeta; pero eso no quiere decir que se pueden omitir otras letras al leer la palabra.


----------



## Vampiro

Ppffff... menos mal que no preguntaron por "solsticio".
_


----------



## Grux

Erreconerre said:


> Si pronuncias "ekinozio" simplemente no pronuncias una ce. Hay mucha diferencia entre pronunciar "ekinoczio" o "equinoccio" y pronunciar "ekinozio o equinocio".
> 
> Supongo que hay muchas formas de pronunciar la ce y la zeta; pero eso no quiere decir que se pueden omitir otras letras al leer la palabra.



Lo que hacemos nosotros es pronunciar la primera c igual que la segunda (equinoθθio) como alargando el sonido (o en algunos acentos regionales pronunciar la primera c como una h aspirada), porque nos resulta muy forzado decir /equinokθio/ (gracias Santi por prestarme el símbolo θ). No entro en si es correcto o no, solo digo que es así como lo he oído siempre.

Afortunadamente solsticio no ofrece ninguna duda


----------



## Vampiro

Grux said:


> Afortunadamente solsticio no ofrece ninguna duda


Sí, sí, claro...
¿Preguntamos en qué países o regiones dicen "solticio"?
_


----------



## lenni22

Erreconerre said:


> Si pronuncias "ekinozio" simplemente no pronuncias una ce. Hay mucha diferencia entre pronunciar "ekinoczio" o "equinoccio" y pronunciar "ekinozio o equinocio".
> 
> Supongo que hay muchas formas de pronunciar la ce y la zeta; pero eso no quiere decir que se pueden omitir otras letras al leer la palabra.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo con esto.

Luego de leer las respuestas en este hilo está claro que *para los américanos* hay cierta reticencia a omitir el sonido /k/ en la coda de la tercera sílaba. La consideran una pronunciación inapropiada, o propia de los registros más populares.

Sin embargo, *para los españoles*, está claro que es un caso de asimilación fonética (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asimilación_(lingüística)) donde al juntarse los sonidos /kθ/ es natural la reducción a /θθ/ o a /θ/.

Aunque no lo sabía cuando di mis dos primeras respuestas en este hilo, ahora tengo claro que la pronunciación /eki'noθjo/ es habitual en España. Y desde ya, *no considero que podamos decir que tal pronunciación sea incorrecta*. Sería como que los españoles nos dijeran a los americanos que nuestra pronunciación de la palabra "zorro" es incorrecta. La lengua evolucionó de distinta forma aquí y allá, y punto.

Pero ahora me surge un interrogante más grande para preguntarle a los españoles. ¿Sucede lo mismo con otros casos de doble _c_? ¿Se produce la misma reducción en palabras como "acción", "lección", "dicción", "cocción" y "reducción"? ¿Depende de la vocal que preceda a la doble _c_? ¿O porque estas palabras son agudas no sucede lo mismo que en el caso de "equinoccio"? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Grux

lenni22 said:


> Pero ahora me surge un interrogante más grande para preguntarle a los españoles. ¿Sucede lo mismo con otros casos de doble _c_? ¿Se produce la misma reducción en palabras como "acción", "lección", "dicción", "cocción" y "reducción"? ¿Depende de la vocal que preceda a la doble _c_? ¿O porque estas palabras son agudas no sucede lo mismo que en el caso de "equinoccio"? Muchas gracias.



En estos casos he oído pronunciarlas de las dos maneras: con /kθ/ y con /θθ/. En un registro formal con pronunciación cuidada se utilizaría /kθ/ , pero la pronunciación con /θθ/  también está aceptada socialmente y es incluso más habitual. Ignoro por qué motivo esos ejemplos a veces sí se prounican con /kθ/ pero sin embargo equinoccio no.


----------



## Agró

PRONUNCIACIÓN DE LOS GRUPOs _*cc*_ Y *cn*.-
El grupo _cc_ se pronuncia ordinariamente [*ɣθ]; la [ɣ] en este caso es débil y relajada, y además, bajo la influencia de la [θ] siguiente, suele resultar en parte ensordecida: dirección [direɣθjón], acción [aɣθjón] (...). En formas fuertes o enfáticas cc se pronuncia [kθ]: [direkθjón], [akθjón]; el habla vulgar, por el contrario, reduce este grupo a una sola c: [direθjón], acción [aθjón] (...).

(Tomás Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid, 1982)

*El símbolo [ɣ] corresponde a una fricativa velar sonora.


----------



## Grux

Agró, no tengo muy claro cuál es esa fricativa velar sonora. ¿Es la g de gato,  águila, etc?. Por que si es así, entonces lo que está describiendo  podría ser la pronuncición con acento manchego, pero no creo  que sea esa la pronunciación mayoritaria ni más aceptada. Si se trata de otro sonido,  entonces se me escapan esas sutilezas, porque yo en el "castellano estándar"  siempre he oido la primera c como /k/ o como /θ/, y en el acento de mi región a veces como h aspirada.


----------



## Agró

Grux said:


> No tengo muy claro cuál es la fricativa velar sonora. ¿Es la g de gato,  águila, etc?. Por que si es así, entonces lo que está describiendo  podría ser la pronuncición con acento mangecho, pero no creo  que sea esa la pronunciación mayoritaria ni más aceptada. Si se trata de otro sonido,  entonces se me escapan esas sutilezas, porque yo en el "castellano estándar"  siempre he oido la primera c como /k/ o como /θ/, y en el acento de mi región como h aspirada.


Es la "g" intervocálica de "do*g*o", por ejemplo. Es un error muy común pensar que la primera "c" del grupo "cc" suena [k]; eso solo se da en pronunciaciones muy enfáticas o exageradamente cuidadas. En el discurso habitual es una [ɣ], fricativa velar sonora, como en "pe*g*a", pero nunca oclusiva como en "fra*c*" o "coña*c*".


----------



## Grux

Agró said:


> Es un error muy común pensar que la primera "c" del grupo "cc" suena [k]; eso solo se da en pronunciaciones muy enfáticas o exageradamente cuidadas. En el discurso habitual es una [ɣ], fricativa velar sonora, como en "pe*g*a", pero nunca oclusiva como en "fra*c*" o "coña*c*".



Estoy de acuerdo en que la primera c sólo suena como k en pronunciaciones muy enfáticas o exageradamente cuidadas (En España al menos, porque parece que en América sí es más normal pronunciarlo así, por lo que dicen más arriba). En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que en el discurso habitual suene como la g de "pega". Creo que eso sólo ocurre en algunos acentos regionales ¿Castilla la Mancha? pero ni mucho menos en toda España.


----------



## lenni22

Grux, la fricativa velar sonora es cómo la g de "águila" y como la g de "mi gato", pero no como la g de "un gato" (que es siempre oclusiva). De acuerdo con lo citado por Agró este sonido estaría parcialmente ensordecido y es débil y relajado, por lo que no sería exactamente igual al sonido de "águila", pero se articularía en la misma zona (acercando la parte posterior de la lengua al velo del paladar). También es probable que en distintas regiones de España se dé una asimilación diferente. Necesitaríamos a un fonetista experto en acentos de España para esclarecer esto. 
Saludos cordiales.

Edición: Y el símbolo para la fricativa velar sonora es [ɣ].


----------



## sergio11

Voy a transcribir aquí la explicación que me dio Lenni22 cuando seguimos la conversación por mensaje privado, porque me aclaró dudas que yo, en mi ignorancia, ni siquiera sabía que tenía. Quizá les sirva a otros también:



			
				Lenni22 said:
			
		

> Si volvés a leer el hilo, vas a ver que en la primera parte estamos discutiendo lo que vos dijiste: que en todas las regiones de América y España se produce una reducción de las oclusivas en la coda, y que una pronunciación como "equinocio" es propia del habla vulgar.
> 
> Pero si prestás atención, todas las respuestas de españoles de este foro (en su mayoría, cultos, o incluso si no son cultos suelen tener un nivel de purismo bastante elevado), dicen que pronunciar "equinocio" es más corriente que "equinoccio", y aunque muchos no le sepan dar nombre, yo entiendo que se trata de un proceso fonológico, probablemente el de asimilación fonética.
> 
> No sé si estás familiarizado con estos términos, o si sabés cuál es la diferencia entre la fonética y la fonología, pero hay que entender algo de eso para saber de qué estábamos hablando. Por ejemplo ¿sabías que cualquier hablante de español (desde uno de Ushuaia hasta uno de Bilbao) no pronuncia igual la d de "pido" y la d de "cuando"? La primera es fricativa y la segunda es oclusiva. ¿Y que tampoco pronunciamos igual la n de "nada" y la de "tengo"? La primera es alveolar y la segunda es velar. Esto es porque los fonemas de una lengua en ciertos casos se "asimilan" a fonemas contiguos. El hablante nativo no es consciente de estas diferencias articulatorias (a menos que estudie fonética) debido a que las distintas realizaciones de la "d" o la "n" son alófonos de un mismo fonema. Y un fonema es un concepto abstracto que abarca a muchos alófonos distintos, pero que en la mente del hablante representan un mismo sonido. Sin embargo, un hablante de otra lengua, con otro sistema fonológico, escucha la "d" de "pido" y la de "cuando" y las puede escuchar como dos sonidos diferentes, si pertenecen a dos fonemas distintos en su lengua.
> 
> En Latinoamérica no pronunciamos la z/c interdental que se pronuncia en España (eso seguramente ya lo sabés) y por lo tanto Latinoamérica y España tienen casos distintos de asimilación. Cuando los españoles dicen "no pronunciamos 'equinoccio' porque suena forzado", esto es evidencia de que estamos frente a un caso de asimilación o algún otro proceso fonológico, no frente a un simple vulgarismo.



Espero que esto sea útil.  Perdonen el malentendido de unos días atrás.


----------



## Erreconerre

lenni22 said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con esto.
> 
> Luego de leer las respuestas en este hilo está claro que *para los américanos* hay cierta reticencia a omitir el sonido /k/ en la coda de la tercera sílaba. La consideran una pronunciación inapropiada, o propia de los registros más populares.
> 
> Sin embargo, *para los españoles*, está claro que es un caso de asimilación fonética (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asimilación_(lingüística)) donde al juntarse los sonidos /kθ/ es natural la reducción a /θθ/ o a /θ/.
> 
> Aunque no lo sabía cuando di mis dos primeras respuestas en este hilo, ahora tengo claro que la pronunciación /eki'noθjo/ es habitual en España. Y desde ya, *no considero que podamos decir que tal pronunciación sea incorrecta*. Sería como que los españoles nos dijeran a los americanos que nuestra pronunciación de la palabra "zorro" es incorrecta. La lengua evolucionó de distinta forma aquí y allá, y punto.
> 
> Pero ahora me surge un interrogante más grande para preguntarle a los españoles. ¿Sucede lo mismo con otros casos de doble _c_? ¿Se produce la misma reducción en palabras como "acción", "lección", "dicción", "cocción" y "reducción"? ¿Depende de la vocal que preceda a la doble _c_? ¿O porque estas palabras son agudas no sucede lo mismo que en el caso de "equinoccio"? Muchas gracias.




¿No estás de acuerdo en que hay mucha diferencia entre pronunciar *equinocio* y pronunciar *equinoccio*?
¿No estás de acuerdo en que quien pronuncia *equinocio* simplemente no pronuncia una *ce *de equinoccio?
¿No estás de acuerdo en que no todos pronunciamos la ce y la zeta del mismo modo?

Todo lo anterior es lo que dice mi respuesta con la que no estás de acuerdo.


----------



## manicha

Concido con otros foreros españoles en que la pronunciación de equinoccio más habitual en España es con una sola c [θ], tal vez, como ya apuntaron, alargándola un poquito; no la interpreto como una pronunciación vulgar. En cambio, en otras palabras que presentan el grupo cc, la total supresión de la primera c me parece descuidada, si bien la pronunciación de esa primera c como [k] tampoco es lo más habitual.


----------



## lenni22

Erreconerre said:


> ¿No estás de acuerdo en que hay mucha diferencia entre pronunciar *equinocio* y pronunciar *equinoccio*?
> ¿No estás de acuerdo en que quien pronuncia *equinocio* simplemente no pronuncia una *ce *de equinoccio?
> ¿No estás de acuerdo en que no todos pronunciamos la ce y la zeta del mismo modo?


Perdón si no fui claro. No me di cuenta de que no se entendería lo que quise decir.
Con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con...


Erreconerre said:


> ...pero eso no quiere decir que se pueden omitir otras letras al leer la palabra.


Los argumentos ya los expliqué.
Saludos.


----------

